# Brocken Eco oder den Ben Nevis ?



## nervensaege (1. Dezember 2015)

Hi , 

Ich suche noch einen CPU Lüfter , 

für meinen I7 4790 , der immer noch am quälenden boxed hängt und sich im idle bei 50-60°c bewegt. 
Überall steht das mann den Ben Nevis für ~20 euro bekommt . Wenn ich danach suche finde ich ihn erst ab 30 € (versand) 
meine frage jetzt hat jemand ne ahnung wo ich das teil für ~20 euro bekomme ? 

Was ist den besser der brocken eco oder der ben nevis ?  ist ja gleicher hersteller und fast gleicher preis blick da nicht durch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Dezember 2015)

Der Brocken Eco hat eine höre Kühlleistung als der Ben Nevis, bei gleicher Temperatur läuft die CPU also kühler. Wenn es in Dein Gehäuse passt, würde ich Dir aber zu einem BeQuiet Pure Rock raten. der ist nicht teuer als ein Brocken Eco, hat aber Vorteile. Das darf man einem i7-4790 schon gönnen.


----------



## buggs001 (1. Dezember 2015)

Brocken Eco hat die bessere Kühlleistung.

Der Ben Nevis ist unter dem Brocken angesiedelt.
Nevis hat wohl eine schlechte Verfügbarkeit, wenn die Preise so raufgegangen sind.


----------



## Dartwurst (1. Dezember 2015)

Versuch hier: EKL Ben Nevis Tower Kühler - Hardware, Notebooks im Midnight shopping. Spart ( Glaube ich) die Versandkosten. Wenn es jemand besser weiss bitte berichtigen. Evtl. spart man erst ab einer Mindestsumme.


----------



## nervensaege (1. Dezember 2015)

Dartwurst schrieb:


> Versuch hier: EKL Ben Nevis Tower KÃ¼hler - Hardware, Notebooks im Midnight shopping. Spart ( Glaube ich) die Versandkosten. Wenn es jemand besser weiss bitte berichtigen. Evtl. spart man erst ab einer Mindestsumme.



Ne das ist ja leider das problem , midnight versandkostenfrei gilt erst ab 100€ mind. bestellwert .




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Brocken Eco hat eine höre Kühlleistung als der Ben Nevis, bei gleicher Temperatur läuft die CPU also kühler. Wenn es in Dein Gehäuse passt, würde ich Dir aber zu einem BeQuiet Pure Rock raten. der ist nicht teuer als ein Brocken Eco, hat aber Vorteile. Das darf man einem i7-4790 schon gönnen.



Was für Vorteile hat der BeQuit Pure Rock denn ?


----------



## Adi1 (2. Dezember 2015)

nervensaege schrieb:


> Was für Vorteile hat der BeQuit Pure Rock denn ?



Der kostet das Gleiche, und kühlt etwas geringfügig leiser und besser 

Allerdings ist die Montage etwas schwieriger, ungeübte Bastlerfinger, sollten den Kühler links liegen lassen


----------



## hamroarr14 (2. Dezember 2015)

Ich glaube es kommt nicht allzu gross darauf an, welchen von den genannten du nimmst. Leiser und Kühler als der Boxed sind beide allemal. 
Ich persönlich würde jetzt zum Pure Rock greifen, da er mir schlicht und einfach optisch mehr zusagt. Wie die Montage vom Pure Rock ist, kann ich nichts sagen, ich kenne nur die vom DRP3.


----------



## Adi1 (3. Dezember 2015)

hamroarr14 schrieb:


> Wie die Montage vom Pure Rock ist, kann ich nichts sagen, ich kenne nur die vom DRP3.



Die ist identisch


----------



## nervensaege (3. Dezember 2015)

Würde derPure Rock  Lüfter denn zum ram gerichtet passen bei meinem H97? (habe alle  4 ramm slots belegt)


----------



## hamroarr14 (3. Dezember 2015)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Die ist identisch


Wieder was gelernt 



nervensaege schrieb:


> Würde derPure Rock  Lüfter denn zum ram gerichtet passen bei meinem H97? (habe alle  4 ramm slots belegt)


Das kommt ganz auf deinen RAM an  
Die Abmessungen des Pure Rocks findest du hier: Leiser CPU Kühler Cooler PURE ROCK von be quiet!, ist das Dokument Abmessungen. 
Soviel mir gerade ist, hat es 35,5mm platz unterm Lüfter.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2015)

nervensaege schrieb:


> Was für Vorteile hat der BeQuit Pure Rock denn ?


Die Kühler selber nehmen sich nicht viel, aaaaber der BeQuiet hat eine hochwertige polierte Grundplatte. EKL spart diese ein und verkauft das als "direct touch", das ist aber mehr ein Marketing Gag. Die oberfläche ist nemals so perfekt, darum wird die Dicke der Wärmeleitpaste erheblich höher.

Dazu kommt der wertiges Lüfter am BeQuiet.

Zu der Kompatibilität von RAM. Das sind kleine Kühler, da passiert nix. otfalls schiebst Du den Lüfter etwas höher... Welchen RAM hast Du? Mit riiiiesigen Kühlkörpern, oder ohne?
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/beQuiet/Pure_Rock/4.html


----------



## nervensaege (3. Dezember 2015)

hamroarr14 schrieb:


> Wieder was gelernt
> 
> 
> Das kommt ganz auf deinen RAM an
> ...





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Kühler selber nehmen sich nicht viel, aaaaber der BeQuiet hat eine hochwertige polierte Grundplatte. EKL spart diese ein und verkauft das als "direct touch", das ist aber mehr ein Marketing Gag. Die oberfläche ist nemals so perfekt, darum wird die Dicke der Wärmeleitpaste erheblich höher.
> 
> Dazu kommt der wertiges Lüfter am BeQuiet.
> 
> ...


*
Crucial BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00CEU Ballistix Sport Arbeitsspeicher 16GB (1600MHz, CL9, 240-polig, 4x 4GB, DDR3-RAM Kit)*

und main  board asus h97 progamer


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Dezember 2015)

Was soll denn da nicht passen?
https://geizhals.de/crucial-ballistix-sport-dimm-kit-8gb-bls2cp4g3d1609ds1s00-a723497.html


----------



## hamroarr14 (4. Dezember 2015)

Der Kühler hat unterhalb 35,5mm Platz, die RAM sind 30-31mm hoch.
Also passen die garantiert drunter


----------



## Xaphyr (5. Dezember 2015)

Da nicht übertaktet wird, würde ich eher den Ben Nevis nehmen. Qualitativ sind beide spitze, aber der Ben Nevis ist satte 6dba leiser.


----------



## Jarafi (5. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Kühler selber nehmen sich nicht viel, aaaaber der BeQuiet hat eine hochwertige polierte Grundplatte. EKL spart diese ein und verkauft das als "direct touch", das ist aber mehr ein Marketing Gag. Die oberfläche ist nemals so perfekt, darum wird die Dicke der Wärmeleitpaste erheblich höher.



Naja, dass mit der Bodenplatte ist relativ uninteressant für den Endanwender. Ist genauso Marketing wie die polierte Bodnepllate, die Grundseite sollte einfach eben sein, egal welche Technik.
Beid er WLP kommt es drauf an, wie viel du aufträgst, ich hatte auch bei HDT-Kühlern nie Probleme. 

Mit einem Ben Nevis machst du absolut nichts Falsch zum günstigen Preis


----------

